# Communities > Modern-era Swords and Collecting Community > Modern Production Katanas >  Nodachi... Big Fun

## M.K. Ridgeway

Came home from Christmas shopping today to find a 6 ft cardboard tube under my carport...know what that has got to be!!!!

 I tell you what ...this sword affected me like one has not in a long time....I pulled it out and belly laughed... the sheer joy and wonder of this is overwhelming...it was like being a kid at Christmas...

 I took it out and cut a few empties....laughed everytime I swung it...what fun!!!! It is a lot of fun!!! Don't get me wrong, this is a serious sword... but wow.. most fun I've had in a while. 

 This thing is HUGE.

 suprisingly it cut the empties really well for a big heavy sword...I get the impression this thing will cut anything

 A review will be forthcoming in a few days.. but I had to share some pics, I was so excited.... the kiku is put in for sake of scale... it has a 29.25 inch nagasa..it looks like a wak...HA

----------


## AaronThomas

Wickedly jealous!  Cant wait to hear more!...... so hurry up... its snowing here and dont have much to do!

----------


## SteveW

Now THAT is a sword.  :drool:

----------


## Seth Borland

beautiful, just beautiful. Who makes both swords, im very interested in getting my own. It almost reminds me of the swords of the lead samurai and Toshiro Mifune's character in Seven Samurai. Maybe these are inspired or more historic pieces.

Congrats on your new addition  :Smilie: 

Seth

----------


## Andrew G.

Holy F!  Could you post a photo of yourself or someone holding it, so we can get an even better impression of its proportions?

Lookin' good.  Now cut something huge!

----------


## M.K. Ridgeway

> beautiful, just beautiful. Who makes both swords, im very interested in getting my own. It almost reminds me of the swords of the lead samurai and Toshiro Mifune's character in Seven Samurai. Maybe these are inspired or more historic pieces.
> 
> Congrats on your new addition 
> 
> Seth



 Hi Seth,

  The nodachi is made by Kensei....  sword-saint.com
Loren does some excellent design work...and I happen to know that a forumite was very free with the dimensions of his very nice nodachi... which may have inspired the design process.

 The other sword is from Red Dragonfly ...I have a review up on it...

 Andrew.... hey man...I'm going to have a review up in a couple of days...and I'll post a photo like that there... _maybe_ even a brief video...

----------

